# VAG-COM Code 01738 Airbag sensor G283 Drivers side



## Tom Lloyd (Jan 13, 2001)

Have the subject code. Have cleared it twice so far. 
Control Module Part Number: 6Q0 909 605 E 
Component and/or Version: 08 AIRBAG VW7 0517
Software Coding: 0012344
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
01738 - Crash Sensor for Front Airbag: Drivers Side (G283)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

Just wondering what would be the repair procedure to fix this problem? I have looked in Bentley CD but cant find where the sensor is located. When working on the airbag system, how does one prevent setting off the airbags? What would be the normal repair procedure for this fault? 
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: VAG-COM Code 01738 Airbag sensor G283 Drivers side (Tom Lloyd)*

The Bentley CD should have the location as well as repair/safety/troubleshooting instructions. Try searching for "G283", it should be in this section:
Volkswagen > New Beetle, New Beetle Convertible > 1998-2006
Body Interior
69 - Airbag


----------



## Tom Lloyd (Jan 13, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Code 01738 Airbag sensor G283 Drivers side ([email protected])*

Thanks Andy. Yep, right where you said it was. I did a search on G283, but it only gave me the electrical diagram. Dang!, if the sensor is bad, it will take a lot of dismantling to get to it. What has been the experience with this code -- is it always the sensor or a connection? Could the brake light switch recall repair on May 29 cause this?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM Code 01738 Airbag sensor G283 Drivers side (Tom Lloyd)*

Yet it's just an intermittent communication error, clear it and see if it comes back. Most likely the wiring/connectors and not the sensor itself.


----------



## Tom Lloyd (Jan 13, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Code 01738 Airbag sensor G283 Drivers side (Theresias)*

UPDATE: Cleared code/fault indicator yesterday, back on today.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM Code 01738 Airbag sensor G283 Drivers side (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Most likely the wiring/connectors and not the sensor itself.

There you go.


----------



## SB_Beetle (Oct 11, 2003)

Where are you in your warranty period? I had the same thing happen, but it was the passenger side. I'm pretty sure this has been a common issue. The sensor was replaced with no out of pocket. Make sure you take a full printout of your codes so they know it's not "your imagination". Keep us posted


----------



## Tom Lloyd (Jan 13, 2001)

*Re: (SB_Beetle)*

Just went out of warranty on May 3 at 23K miles. It must have been timed!


----------



## SB_Beetle (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: (Tom Lloyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Lloyd* »_Just went out of warranty on May 3 at 23K miles. It must have been timed!

Check and see if it's a recall item. Then warranty doesn't make a difference.


----------

